# Best scope bases and rings for my gun?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Remington Model 700 bolt action .270. Does anyone have a specific brand recommendation for bases and rings or a ring/base combo? The scopes I've narrowed it down to have 1 inch tubes.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

The sky is the limit. How much do you want to spend? 

Warn makes awesome rings. And Badger ord makes really great rings too. Leupold makes really good rings too. I personally like Burris tactical rings. 

If money was no object I would go 
#1- badger
#2- Warn
#3- Burris tactical
#4- leupold
#5- weaver ect ect..


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a rundown of what I own:

1- Nightforce rings - $150 
2- Nightforce one-piece - $250 
3- Burris Tactical - $50
4- Leupolds - last one's were $60
5- Weaver - (?)

I have more but these are the ones I can remember. Out of the ones I have i think the best deal is the Burris Tactical. The best one is the Nightforce by far. I've never seen a bad Leupold. Weavers are good except the detachable-top model. Every single one has dented my scope....every time.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know smith and edwards sells inexpensive leupold rings. I think they are right around 20 bucks and good quality for the price. I'm sure nightforce rings are dang good rings, but I dunno if I could justify 250 on a set of rings. but then again I guess if I could afford a NF scope I would probably spring for the pricey rings too.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Burris and Leupold are both available here in town. 

Dovetail or Picatinny? Two bases or a one piece?


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

I just mounted a scope with an EGW picatinny base and EGW Practical rings. Was very impressed with the quality and the price.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I know smith and edwards sells inexpensive leupold rings. I think they are right around 20 bucks and good quality for the price. I'm sure nightforce rings are dang good rings, but I dunno if I could justify 250 on a set of rings. but then again I guess if I could afford a NF scope I would probably spring for the pricey rings too.


Funny you should say that. Out of all the rings I've bought, these are the only ones I've had break. But it's on a BIG gun with a HEAVY scope and a muzzle break. The three things that are notorious for being hard on rings.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

A very nice high quality brand of rings/bases for a hunting rifle that should be mentioned are those made by Talley Mfg.
http://www.talleymanufacturing.com 
I've been super impressed with the fixed set I have on my main/nicest hunting rifle and think they are much nicer (_but more expensive_) than my Burris and Leupold rings/bases. They also make a great set of QD rings. Anyway, these are my favorite hunting rifle rings of all time.

I have a set of Warne QD rings that are really good, if a bit complicated. I also have a couple of pairs of their Tactical rings on a couple of ARs. Heavy duty stuff - more weight than I would want on a .270 Rem 700 though - no need for it. 
http://www.warnescopemounts.com/home.html

Burris Signature Zee rings (Weaver type) are really interesting because they have a plastic insert in the rings that makes the scope self-centering and without any stress transmitted to it thru the mounts. You can also get offset inserts that can correct for any misalignment problems or that can be used to cant the scope for extra long range shooting. I think they are a bit more complicated to assemble, but some experts swear by the concept.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting that you mentioned the Talley rings, FP. I just about pulled the trigger on a set of those before I thought of posting here for feedback. The one review on those Model 700 specific rings at Cabela's is very positive, but the reviews on the one-piece style is very negative. In the end it doesn't say on the Cabela's website whether the Talley rings they sell are 1 inch or 30 mm. I'd have to drive the two hours to Cabela's to fondle them myself.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Most of mine are two piece, Leupold or Talley. No issues with either and I cant say I like one more over the other.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

For aesthetics I don’t think you can beat Leopold dual dovetails on a Remington 700. Getting them aligned takes a little more fussing around than some others though. Any name brand, steel, rings and bases will get the job done.


----------

